# VMWare 5 Gentoo SCSI Driver? [solved]

## taskara

Hi,

I am building a test Gentoo 2005.0 system under VMWare 5 on my Gentoo host system.

I am stuck at the scsi driver.

In the past I was sure it used BusLogic, however in my desperation I statically compiled support for every single SCSI device in the kernel (including SCSI support, SCSI disk support and SCSI emulation support).

It still fails to boot because it cannot find /dev/sda5.

Under Gentoo 2005.0 livecd it finds the SCSI device (/dev/sda) just fine, and uses modules mptbase and mptscsih.

I cannot find ANY reference to these modules under kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r6

Could someone help me see what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks!

----------

## Joebel

I had the exact same problem. 

Unfortunately, I chickened out and used a virtual IDE-drive for the install after this incident.

----------

## taskara

 *Joebel wrote:*   

> I had the exact same problem. 
> 
> Unfortunately, I chickened out and used a virtual IDE-drive for the install after this incident.

 

ok.. I'll try this instead

cheers!

----------

## blk_jack

You MUST compile the kernel with Fusion MPT support (Device Drivers/Fusion MPT).  This got me for awhile too.  You also need to compile support for the AMD PCnet32 PCI network device into your kernel for networking to work.

Hope this helps somebody.

----------

## taskara

 *blk_jack wrote:*   

> You MUST compile the kernel with Fusion MPT support (Device Drivers/Fusion MPT).  This got me for awhile too.  You also need to compile support for the AMD PCnet32 PCI network device into your kernel for networking to work.
> 
> Hope this helps somebody.

 

THANK YOU

that was what I was looking for.. I looked everywhere! under SCSI/Low Level Device mostly...

I didn't realise MPT had its own special little section. I have built kernels a thousand times and by default skip over that section.

Cheers

----------

## ulises

Hi, my question is:"Vmware is GPL?"

Thanks!

----------

## ulises

Hi, my question is:"Vmware is GPL?"

Thanks!

----------

## monkey89

No, it's commercial.

www.vmware.com

You may wish to stArt new threads for unrelated questions.  :Smile: 

-Monkey

----------

## blk_jack

Don't even start by asking me how I got vmware-linux-tools working  :Smile: 

For 5.0.0 it requires quite a bit of tinkering.  *ugh*

----------

## KamikazeMicrowave

Installing gentoo 2005.1 on a VMware virtual machine. When I compile my own kernel I get this error

http://www.ajwsoftware.com/gentoo%201.jpg

Then when I use a "gen-kernel" kernel I get this error.

http://www.ajwsoftware.com/gentoo%202.jpg

Heres my lilo conf

http://www.ajwsoftware.com/gentoo%203.jpg

*** Sorry for posting pics but it keeps me from having to type it and possibly mis-spelling something ***

From my understanding, WMware emulates a bus logic scsi card whic I compiled support for. In fact I was getting frustrated and compiled evey scsi driver. Any help please

----------

## koenderoo

You don't have any SATA drivers installed or have them and have libata on also.

Get back into your system with the live-cd and correct the kernel to include your SATA drivers.

----------

## KamikazeMicrowave

wouldn't the gen-kernel load all those drivers though?

EDIT:

Recompiled with every SATA driver and no libata and its the same error

----------

## KamikazeMicrowave

Any other ideas?

----------

## koenderoo

Just an idea: try emerging udev. 

I remember there was something with this error and a device manager(I think it was udev), but not sure if this solved it.

edit: it was devfsdLast edited by koenderoo on Wed Jan 25, 2006 6:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nixnut

See above: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2326853.html#2326853

merged above five posts here

----------

## KamikazeMicrowave

THANK YOU!! Fusion did it.

----------

